# Where to Buy Assassin Snails?



## Arbitror (Sep 12, 2010)

Is there any members in Kelowna (or Vernon/Penticton) who has assassin snails they would like to sell?  If not, does any one know where to find them? I figured I'd ask on here first before I go phoning and visiting different stores.

Thanks!


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Charles at www.canadianaquatics.com have them. I think is located in vancouver but he can shipp


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's an order
Getting to kelowna soon and they could
Be
Added. I can mail some if not.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235315,-123.185363


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

too bad u are not live in Vancouver or Richmond!
in Richmond ..PJ Pet 
IPU ( Richmond / Burnaby ) have it...


----------

